# Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video



## High_Gravity (Jul 9, 2012)

Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video 









> In a scene that recalled the kind of pre-9/11 reign of terror that many thought ended with the U.S. invasion of Afghanistan, a video showing the public execution of a woman accused of adultery by a Taliban militant has sparked outrage in the country and around the world.
> 
> The three-minute video, obtained by Reuters, shows a woman in a burka being shot repeatedly as some 150 men cheer and yell "mujahideen." The killing took place in Charikar in Parwan Province, not far from the capital of Kabul.
> 
> ...



Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video


----------



## syrenn (Jul 9, 2012)

> "After 10 years (of foreign intervention), and only a few kilometres from Kabul... how could this happen in front of all these people?" said Fawzia Koofi a female lawmaker and campaigner for girls' education after watching the video. "It is really very much a sharp turn, and a huge backward (step)."





how can this happen she asks..... idiot....  Did she expect anything else with muslims?


----------



## manifold (Jul 9, 2012)

Look on the bright side, it's one less womb that can be used to bear future terrorists.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 9, 2012)

syrenn said:


> > "After 10 years (of foreign intervention), and only a few kilometres from Kabul... how could this happen in front of all these people?" said Fawzia Koofi a female lawmaker and campaigner for girls' education after watching the video. "It is really very much a sharp turn, and a huge backward (step)."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is assuming we have US Troops on every street corner in Afghanistan to stop shit like this from happening but the reality is we don't, this shit will be even worse when we leave too. Its time to stop fucking around and just bring our men and women home.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 11, 2012)

Afghans Protest Execution Of Woman 








> KABUL, Afghanistan -- Dozens of men and women took to the streets of Kabul on Wednesday to protest the recent public slaying of an Afghan woman accused of adultery whose gruesome, execution-style killing was captured on video.
> 
> The footage, which surfaced recently, shows the woman being shot multiple times about 10 days ago in Parwan province, north of the Afghan capital. The gunman was encouraged by people who stood nearby, smiling and cheering.
> 
> ...



Afghans Protest Execution Of Woman


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

The mobs execute people every day in the US, get mad about that first please.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> The mobs execute people every day in the US, get mad about that first please.



Bullshit.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > The mobs execute people every day in the US, get mad about that first please.
> ...



Why bs? It's true. Tally up all the mobs, gangs, dealers... who get shot every day. EVERY DAY.
You could add in all the women in the US who will get beaten today. Nobody cares about them.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Bullshit.


----------



## manifold (Jul 12, 2012)

ima dumbass said:
			
		

> derp derp double derp!



your chinstrap needs tightening yo


----------



## Sallow (Jul 12, 2012)

Wouldn't be the first time.

The Taliban&#8217;s bravest opponents - Salon.com


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



10,000 people in the US die every year from gunshots, never mind the people who are just injured and don't die. You saying it's not true, no one dies? And no women will get beaten today in the US? Really?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



What happened to this woman in Afghanistan is completely different than a random murder idiot. Nice try. Trying to compare this to a woman beaten in the US is just retarded.


----------



## manifold (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You're comparing criminal acts, that carry up to a life sentence or worse if convicted, with legal execution (under Sharia Law) of a woman for getting laid.

Seriously, go play in traffic.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 12, 2012)

manifold said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Why do you want to damage someone else's car? This guy isn't worth it.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



True of course.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Ima is a woman I think, and shes your run of the mill everyday Jew hating stooge, she spews nothing but lies and propoganda.


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes you happy Islam is a religion of peace isn't it? Imagine what they would do if Islam was actually a religion of intolerance and violence?


----------



## Artevelde (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Artevelde said:
> 
> 
> > manifold said:
> ...



OK, she's a stupid woman then instead of a stupid guy. I wouldn't want to be accused of being sexist!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

Artevelde said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Artevelde said:
> ...


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2012)

It's pretty clear the Taliban are worthless, murdering, oppressive bastards.
There's no defence of their loathsome activities.

However, they may be Muslims but I know none of their like here in the country with the largest Muslim population in the world.
Hang on - I tell a lie.
I did meet some now dead, terrorists where I used to live.
Pity they chose that stupid road really as they had a great sense of humour and were really friendly.
I was truly shocked, but happy, to know they had been killed by the police (who were also Muslims).

Rather nicely, the people who killed them, prayed for the terrorists to be forgiven by the Almighty.
Of course, in Al Qur'an, there is no excuse for murder or suicide so the buggers are burning.

That's a major mistake the haters use against Muslims.
The suicide bombers are usually the weak minded or uneducated.
The leaders know full well the book forbids murder or suicide but lie to the fools they get to kill themselves.

Bastards.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

Since the death penalty was reinstated in 1976, 1,295 people have been executed in the United States. (As of June 1, 2012). I don't see any of you caring about these people.

U.S. Executions Since 1976


----------



## manifold (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> Since the death penalty was reinstated in 1976, 1,295 people have been executed in the United States. (As of June 1, 2012). I don't see any of you caring about these people.
> 
> U.S. Executions Since 1976



How many were executed for getting laid Einstein?


----------



## Indofred (Jul 12, 2012)

manifold said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Since the death penalty was reinstated in 1976, 1,295 people have been executed in the United States. (As of June 1, 2012). I don't see any of you caring about these people.
> ...



David Alan Gore do for a start?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> Since the death penalty was reinstated in 1976, 1,295 people have been executed in the United States. (As of June 1, 2012). I don't see any of you caring about these people.
> 
> U.S. Executions Since 1976



You are getting really desperate.


----------



## manifold (Jul 12, 2012)

Indofred said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The fact that you thinkt rape falls under the umbrella of 'getting laid' doesn't make you look any smarter Merlin.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

Alot of desperate sick people on this thread.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

manifold said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Since the death penalty was reinstated in 1976, 1,295 people have been executed in the United States. (As of June 1, 2012). I don't see any of you caring about these people.
> ...



Everyone was executed for breaking a law.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


----------



## 007 (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



There is NO RELIGION behind the point you are trying to DEFLECT to, idiot.

The POINT of the OP is that ISLAM is behind this kind of BLOODY, MIND BOGGLING MURDEROUS, COLD BLOODED SLAYING and TREATMENT OF WOMEN.

Now address the OP topic or just STFU, moron.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

Pale Rider said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Here's something even you can try. Take a dollar bill out of your pocket, assuming that you have $1 to your name, and read what it says: "in god we trust". Then go online and look at the constitution where it says "one nation under god". We're officially a Christian nation, and our laws reflect that (no gay marriage, for example).


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Thats fucking bullshit, no where does it state Christianity is the official religion of the US and gays are getting married in several states, Massachussets and Vermont to name a few so your whole post is bullshit.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...


The US was founded as a CHRISTIAN country. Try proving otherwise.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



The majority of the people are Christian yes retard, but the US does not have Christianity as the official religion. You must have fell asleep during the part of separation of Church and State.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I think you just can't read "one nation under god". Now quick, here's a skill testing question: what god are they referring to being under as one nation?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Buddha.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


----------



## MHunterB (Jul 12, 2012)

Under God?

The words 'Christian', 'Jesus' and 'Christ' do not appear in the Declaration of Independance, nor in the preamble to the Constitution.  

Therefore it is not apodictic that the Founding Fathers intended to reference the Christian concept of Deity when the word 'God' was used.  

If we examine the wording closely, we see the reference to 'Nature's God' - now that may not indicate anything obvious to a person today, but in Revolutionary War times it was a reference to an Enlightenment concept we call 'Deism'.

Oh, and the original 'pledge of allegience' did NOT have the phrase 'under God' in it - that was added in the '50's, to distinguish us from those Godless Commies......


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



You have a problem with that?


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



We all know it's the christian god that we're one under.


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> Since the death penalty was reinstated in 1976, 1,295 people have been executed in the United States. (As of June 1, 2012). I don't see any of you caring about these people.
> 
> U.S. Executions Since 1976



We have two things we do here that are very damaging too us as a nation,the death penalty is one.


----------



## chikenwing (Jul 12, 2012)

ima said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



We are not officially christian,but have been for the most aprt by default,its just numbers.


----------



## ima (Jul 12, 2012)

chikenwing said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Pale Rider said:
> ...



EVERY US prez has been sworn in with his hand on The (christian) Bible. Not the Koran. Not the Torah. The Bible.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 13, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Theres only one God you ass clown.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 13, 2012)

ima said:


> chikenwing said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



So? are you disapointed its not a Koran?


----------



## ima (Jul 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > chikenwing said:
> ...



I don't believe that a god has ever been proven. So I think it's foolish for a prez to profess his belief in an invisible person, no matter what the stripe.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jul 13, 2012)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Be careful, you go over to an Islamic country talking like that you will get your head chopped off.


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*It never seizes to amaze me how religious ignoramuses over the years who profess to practice the commandments of the Old Testament are always very selective in their implementation of religious texts: The Jews, Christians and Muslims who implement and implemented Leviticus 20 somehow always tend to single out the woman in their outrageous quest to fulfill religious texts -

Leviticus chapter 20: 10 calls for both man and woman found in adultery to be put to death. However, in the Old testament days, Jesus' days and even today, religious hypocrites always single out the woman to allegedly implement religious texts. I would like to be present in one of these barbaric events and, like Jesus Christ in John chapter 8: 2-11, challenge the hypocrites. If a woman is an adulteress, where are her clients? 

But again, it would not come as surprise to me that the clients are the very ones bent on putting the adulteress to death (for probably threatening to reveal their sins, as was the case in Genesis 38: 24-26).*


----------



## LAfrique (Jul 13, 2012)

High_Gravity said:


> Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*May her soul rest in peace. They indoctrinate women to always submit to men and then kill them for doing exactly what the women were indoctrinated to do! RIP, poor dear woman!*


----------



## Katzndogz (Jul 15, 2012)

LAfrique said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Afghan Woman Reportedly Executed By Taliban On Video
> ...



This nothing that a little instruction in the muslim faith wouldn't cure.   While the Christian Old Testament says that both must be put to death, the koran changes that.  The woman is the evil temptress who lures men into sin.   The men are completely innocent under the spell of a satanic seductress.   The punishment of women is always worse because their crime is twice.   The act of adultery AND the crime of forcing a god fearing man into adultery.  The crime of seduction into sin is always punishable by death because the seductress can always lure more men into sin.   

If a woman is an adultress, where are her clients?  The muslim answer to that is that her clients are innocent men who have done nothing wrong but are forced against their will by female sexuality into adultery.


----------

